# silver king M-1 project



## tech549 (May 26, 2018)

got this frame at Copake this year and been trying to find correct fenders and handle bars ,as I have found out near impossible - so the next best thing was to steal the parts from a woman donor.all and all not to bad and smooth rider.decided not to cut down the fork tube or truss rods at this time as still have hope will find the correct mens parts


----------



## Hammer (May 28, 2018)

Looking good Paul, I love the frame on the SilverKings, definitely a Must Have Bike on my bike list!

Aaron


----------



## tech549 (Dec 30, 2018)

tech549 said:


> got this frame at Copake this year and been trying to find correct fenders and handle  bars


----------



## tech549 (Dec 30, 2018)

found the fenders and bars


----------



## tech549 (Dec 30, 2018)

found the hornlight


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 2, 2019)

I have men’s truss rods if you need them


----------



## tech549 (Jan 11, 2019)

Glenn Rhein said:


> I have men’s truss rods if you need them



I will take them,thanks


----------



## tech549 (Jan 13, 2019)

almost there !!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 20, 2019)

Looking great!


----------

